# Yu Nakajima's New Channel



## PCwizCube (Aug 30, 2008)

Yu Nakajima has a new YouTube channel for his website here: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=CUTEXcuber

It has lots of videos, including videos on how to perform the PLL algorithms he uses!  Sub 40 PLL Time Attack, here I come! (JK )

I think he's going to put the videos on his new redesigned website, but he hasn't done it yet. (Maybe he has already done it here, but I can't see it when I got to the website)
http://www.cubingtechniques.com


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 30, 2008)

wow, this is pretty amazing effort by Yu. I have utmost respects for people that not only get good themselves, but help others get good too
and i think i just found new PLLs that I wanna use now; the left R, F, and the N's look pretty nice.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

I learned the N's instantly! They are amazing.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 30, 2008)

I hope these are good replacements for my current N's F and V because I seriously need some replacements for those


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 30, 2008)

wow, my respect for Yu just went up.


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yu has some cool redesign to his old website =D With people thesedays learning from the videos (on Youtube), it makes sense to do a lot of examples/algos on video, instead of applets or something.

Inspired by him, I spent an hour (plus) filming my OLLs. Now what.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 31, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> ...Now what.



Make a website....and dont' bail


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 1, 2008)

I like how he subscribed to himself.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I like how he subscribed to himself.


Hey!
He kind of looks like me!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

The N's and F are the same as the standard...
I like my J's, Y, and Z much better than his. His V begins like the standards, and I lost what's going on because of the crazy rotations.
I'm considering learning his bad R and E.


----------



## jeanpaul4289 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think every sub-13 or sub-15 cuber should make the same like nakaji.... everybody will appreciate that.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

jeanpaul4289 said:


> I think every sub-13 or sub-15 cuber should make the same like nakaji.... everybody will appreciate that.



Why? It's a waste of time. 90% of the algs would be the same.
Explanations of solving puzzles would really only need one or 2 per language.


----------



## bearit (Sep 1, 2008)

this new channel is really awesome. I think I'll find this pretty useful.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> jeanpaul4289 said:
> 
> 
> > I think every sub-13 or sub-15 cuber should make the same like nakaji.... everybody will appreciate that.
> ...


This made me think...how much cubing knowledge is locked away from other language groups because no one translates it? I know there's a TON of non-English cubing sites.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

Omg, look at the number of videos.

Is his job speedcubing? No wonder he's so good. :O


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 1, 2008)

does anyone knows wat cubes he's actually using?


----------



## Winston (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you mean the TYPES of cubes he uses? Take a look at this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnDP73qE-Co
It has the description of all his "Rubik's cube type puzzles", like what cube he uses for 4x4x4 solving and his 3x3x3 collection. Hope this is useful


----------



## jeanpaul4289 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well... i'm interested in the other 10%, also showing your method doesn't kill anybody, just by watching how nakaji solve the cubes i learned a few tricks.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 1, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > jeanpaul4289 said:
> ...



Almost all fast algorithms can't be found in China.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 1, 2008)

amostay2004 said:


> does anyone knows wat cubes he's actually using?



His favourite cube for 2H is a Rubik's.com DIY


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tim, what are the penalties for viewing websites that should be blocked? Like, if you were caught using tor or something similar.


----------



## jashaszun (Aug 5, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Yu Nakajima has a new YouTube channel for his website here: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=CUTEXcuber
> 
> It has lots of videos, including videos on how to perform the PLL algorithms he uses!  Sub 40 PLL Time Attack, here I come! (JK )
> 
> ...



I've gone to his website, cubingtechniques.com, and two of the options were "tit" and "boobs". "tit" led to sex stuff, and I'm too disgusted to try "boobs". Is this really Yu's website?!?!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2010)

jashaszun said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima has a new YouTube channel for his website here: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=CUTEXcuber
> ...



The website is down. You made an unnecessary bump.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 5, 2010)

2 year bumps are cool.


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think the bump was bad. He was confused about something, and it was relevant to the discussion. Yeah he could've asked in the OAQT, but does it really matter?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> I don't think the bump was bad. He was confused about something, and it was relevant to the discussion. Yeah he could've asked in the OAQT, but does it really matter?



Better than making an entire new thread about how Nakajima's site has boobs in it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> I don't think the bump was bad. He was confused about something, and it was relevant to the discussion. Yeah he could've asked in the OAQT, but does it really matter?



How you ask for information - including via bumping - does matter. Some ways are better to do it than others, and imo this situation is okay.

The new forum rules will address this.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 5, 2010)

Aww man, I thought that Nakajima made like a gaming channel or something...(only read the title).


----------



## Radu (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe it's Nakajima's boob.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 6, 2010)

YES! He's comin' back!


----------



## nck (Aug 6, 2010)

Nearly smashed my monitor when I saw the title.
but yeh..


----------



## timeless (Apr 20, 2011)

duno if this is accurate but his oll list
http://www.scribd.com/doc/23350310/Yu-Nakajima-s-OLL


----------



## jrb (Apr 26, 2011)

His website is down!!!


----------

